# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  ||| °° Present Time ... الزمن المضارع °° ||| شــرح وافي

## إبتسام السهم

الـــسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
بــسم الله الرحــــمن الرحيم

The simple present 
الفعل المضارع البسيط .....

قبل ماأبدأ في الشرح..
ابغى اذكركم بقاعدة اساسية..في الانجليزي...
اقولها لمجرد التذكير...والتأكيد..لأنها تعتبر اللبنة الأولى..وركن اساسي في قواعد الانجليزية..
وهي...


ان الضمائر هذي:
We - They - You
دائماً تأخذ فعل الكينونة :
ًٌُِARE
أما الضمائر :
He - She - It
فتأخذ الفعل :
IS
والضمير:
I
فيأخذ الفعل:
AM

فحبيت أذكركم..لاأكثر..عشان مايكون فيه إشكال أثناء تنزيل الدروس..

والآن الى الشرح...

المضارع البسيط يستخدم للتعبير عن : 

عادة يومية..أو نشاطات اعتيادية...
كما في الأمثلة:

a. Ann take a shower every day

b. I usually eat lunch at the cafeteria

أو للتعبير عن حقائق لا تتغير
..كما في الأمثلة:
c. Babies cry

d. The earth revolves around the sun

e. A square has four equal sides

f. The sky is blue


صيغة هذا النوع من الأفعال:.....
في حالة الإثبات:

I-You-We-They} + verb1 }…
He-She} +verb1 + (s)}…
علماً بأن:
Verb1 = الفعل الأصلي


توضيح:
}I-You-We-They} work.
He-She} works}.


أمــــا
في حالة النفي:
I-You-We-They} +do not +(verb1}).
He-She} +does not + (verb1}


توضيح:
I-You-We-They} do not work.}
He-She} does not work}.


...و...
في حالة السؤال:
Do + {I-You-We-They} +verb1 ?
Does +{He-She} +verb1 ?

توضيح:
Do {I-You-We-They} work?
Does {He-She} work?

*******************

ومجمل الحديث ..نقوووووووووول.....
أن المضارع البسيط يستخدم للتعبير عن :
الأحداث والحالات والحقائق التي تحدث أو توجد في الماضي، الحاضر، والمستقبل بشكل مستمر ودائم واعتيادي..ولا يمكن ان تتغير..

ــ تــحياتي واحتـراماتي ــ

----------

